# Reorganising a folder of recordings



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

I have a Series link on a program called "Everybody Loves Raymond". Problem is it records from a number of different seasons and after only 2 months I now have a jumble of 119 recordings from different seasons. I do actually want them all but I would just like to be able to reorganise the folder more logically. Ideally, I would like to subdivide it into multiple folders but I suspect that is not possible.
Also, is there any way to navigate a long list more quickly than just scrolling down - it takes an age.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

tdenson said:


> Also, is there any way to navigate a long list more quickly than just scrolling down - it takes an age.


Yep:

Press SKIP >| to quickly jump to the top or bottom of long lists , e.g. My Shows
Channel up/down works as page up/down in lists

(from Hint and Tips)


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

You've still got 101 to go!


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> You've still got 101 to go!


I just wish we didn't have that abominable Discovery bar that I just hate so much - then page skips would be so much more effective. It's a real backwards step from the nice clean S! UI. Unfortunately it's just the modern idiom, like the home pages of the likes of Orange and Virgin. The jazzier the better, doesn't matter if the customer can't find what he's looking for


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

tdenson said:


> ... then page skips would be so much more effective.


No. You'd just potentially have more items per page is all. No "more effective", just maybe a little quicker; but not by much. And no, I don't like the DB much either.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

cwaring said:


> No. You'd just potentially have more items per page is all.


Precisely - that's exactly my point.
It's also quite common that the recording I want is just scrolled off the bottom and scrolling is disappointingly slow on the TIVO ATM.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

The MC7 has two features to help with this: 1) if you hold down the left/ right keys after a screen or so it switches into super-fast mode, like a 4xFF, with example text from the screen appearing over a whizzing background and 2) if you start to tap out the episode name with the remote keypad it jumps to that part of the list.

Maybe TiVo could take some lessons from Microsoft.


----------



## SPR (Nov 28, 2001)

I initially wanted to order the contents of a folder, but then found "episode guide" links directly to available episodes so I use that instead.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

SPR said:


> I initially wanted to order the contents of a folder, but then found "episode guide" links directly to available episodes so I use that instead.


Hang on - that links directly to on-demand, does it also link into your recorded shows ? 
(not at home to try)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If you pick an episode - it says "Watch now from ... My Shows'


----------

